# Lemur & Cubase: Jump to Selected Tracks. Possible?



## AR (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

now I know due to Mackie Control it ain't possible Lemur jumping to selected channel in Cubase, or is it?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 18, 2015)

I think it's possible. It's been a long time since I set up my Lemur template, but I managed to get Lemur to switch to a certain tab when selecting a track in Cubase.
Or did you mean the other way around? Making Cubase change track according to a Lemur action?


----------



## AR (Aug 18, 2015)

Yesss, the first one. Selecting a track in Cubase and forcing Lemur to show up the channel... is it a Cubase configuration?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 18, 2015)

As far as I remember, it requires both configuration in Cubase (Generic remote), and some scripting in Lemur to catch the incoming channel change and make it respond. Unfortunately I'm not near my setup, so I can't give a better example right now.


----------



## snattack (Aug 19, 2015)

You need to make Lemur a Generic Editor that triggers a Logical Project Editor-script. That script can be written to select a channel by name.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 19, 2015)

On a generic remote you can set it to e.g. the volume of the selected track and it will always follow that. It'll also transmit the midi when you change tracks for the fader to update position. Isn't this what you want? That's what my touchscreen does. No project logical editor needed to do that.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 20, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> On a generic remote you can set it to e.g. the volume of the selected track and it will always follow that. It'll also transmit the midi when you change tracks for the fader to update position. Isn't this what you want? That's what my touchscreen does. No project logical editor needed to do that.



I think for simple setups this is totally correct. If you just have a page of faders in Lemur that needs to map to Cubase, it's more or less automatic with a proper generic remote setup.

In my case I have multiple pages and tabs with keyswitch buttons, so a little code on the Lemur side is needed to switch to the right page / tab.


----------



## AR (Aug 20, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> On a generic remote you can set it to e.g. the volume of the selected track and it will always follow that. It'll also transmit the midi when you change tracks for the fader to update position. Isn't this what you want? That's what my touchscreen does. No project logical editor needed to do that.


Gerhard, can you give me an example how to do that?


----------



## AR (Aug 20, 2015)

BTW, this is my template (a little abbreviation of the homemusicproduction.com temp), if it helps...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 20, 2015)

I believe in the generic remote you just map to mixer > selected track > volume and then check off for it to transmit. It'll follow the selected track. If you want a fixed track for the controller mixer > [track name] > volume. The only thing to watch out for (not sure about in the newest version of Cubase) is that it's by track number and not name so if you add a track before the one you assigned it'll shift to control that track that is before it.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 20, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I believe in the generic remote you just map to mixer > selected track > volume and then check off for it to transmit. It'll follow the selected track. If you want a fixed track for the controller mixer > [track name] > volume. The only thing to watch out for (not sure about in the newest version of Cubase) is that it's by track number and not name so if you add a track before the one you assigned it'll shift to control that track that is before it.


I'm pretty sure this is what I encountered as well in C8,it is by track number so you can't add or move the track layout or it buggers up the target track.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 20, 2015)

dgburns said:


> I'm pretty sure this is what I encountered as well in C8,it is by track number so you can't add or move the track layout or it buggers up the target track.



There sort of is a way to get around it by using the project logical editor to search for track names but that gets a lot more complicated to set up.


----------



## AR (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry guys, don't know if you got me wrong, or I just don't get it :/
My original question was "if it's possible to jump with the so called "Fader Bank" (8-channel Mackie Control) to a channeltrack, if let's say I click on a audiotrack in the arrangement window in Cubase, so the Fader Bank jumps to the exact channel and the seven channels underneath. Is that possible?


----------



## dgburns (Aug 21, 2015)

AR said:


> Sorry guys, don't know if you got me wrong, or I just don't get it :/
> My original question was "if it's possible to jump with the so called "Fader Bank" (8-channel Mackie Control) to a channeltrack, if let's say I click on a audiotrack in the arrangement window in Cubase, so the Fader Bank jumps to the exact channel and the seven channels underneath. Is that possible?



there must be a preference for this?It seems my setup does not jump to selected track on the mixer when I use mackie control.Will investigate further.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 21, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> There sort of is a way to get around it by using the project logical editor to search for track names but that gets a lot more complicated to set up.



Maybe this is thread derailing,but I'd love to know the way to do this.Currently I've abandoned "selecting tracks remotely via generic remote" in favour of using visibility presets in the Project logical editor as a work around.But my LPX setup does include the ability to select a track as well as show the midi controls for that track on a 2nd ipad.would love to re create that in C8 ultimately.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 21, 2015)

AR said:


> Sorry guys, don't know if you got me wrong, or I just don't get it :/
> My original question was "if it's possible to jump with the so called "Fader Bank" (8-channel Mackie Control) to a channeltrack, if let's say I click on a audiotrack in the arrangement window in Cubase, so the Fader Bank jumps to the exact channel and the seven channels underneath. Is that possible?



I thought you were only wanting the selected channel, not a bank of tracks. You can't really do that without Eucon.


----------



## AR (Aug 21, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I thought you were only wanting the selected channel, not a bank of tracks. You can't really do that without Eucon.


And since Eucon is LAN connected it ain't possible to write an Emulator for Lemur?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 22, 2015)

I doubt that'll ever be possible. Perhaps you can try to find another device which follows that you can try to emulate.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 19, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I thought you were only wanting the selected channel, not a bank of tracks. You can't really do that without Eucon.


Sorry to bring up this old one from the thread graveyards!
I am currently looking into a way of doing my own Template software with Max7 and lemur and all sorts of automation. While Cubase is really great in many aspects, it is a PITA to send something to the outer world informing other programs or devices of your current track selection. I have found these methods:
1) What Composer Tools Pro does: You set up a midi send with a transformer on every midi track to receive some otherwise unused CC, like CC 127, and use a transformer to transform it to e.g. programchange 1 on channel one. This will create individual track IDs for 127 x 16 instrument presets (which your external program can associate presets with).
While this is great, there are several cons:
- you have to set up a midi send and set it up (including the transformer) for each track you create in your template individually
- those midi sends settings are neither stored in track presets, nor recalled when activating tracks after they have been deactivated
- whenever you accidentally change one of those send settings, it may get complicated to find out what's wrong ...
So, it is the best working method I so far found, but it is far from ideal IMO.
2) Cubase generic remote:
This could be great, if all features of the GR that can be set would be actually implemented and working. It is really a shame that Steinberg won't improve on this actually genius system! It would be well worthy to spend a whole .5 version upgrade on!
But in its current state, it can only inform an external program about the position of a track in the mixer. This is not very helpful, as it will completely change withany new track added or changed orders. There is actually a feature, which could send out the name of a selected track by Sysex, but it doesn't work at all, sadly.
3) Mackie Control Protocol:
To return to the original topic - MCU could actually send the names of a track via Sysex, but apparently it is impossible automatically set the track range of the 8 faders to where your actual track selection is. If you could do that, which would simply be a matter of one midi command to be implemented, it could send the first 7 letters of your track name being selected to the external program, which would be almost ideal as a solution! But since there is no option to do it, you would have to use bank and track selection via MCU exclusively to navigate in your project, which doesn't make sense.
4) I tried looking for other fader controllers with only one channel (fader) and a display. It turned out, there are two devices from frontier (tranzport and alphatrack), that can actually do that! Unfortunately, they are not supported by current operating systems any more and the integration on Cubase is gone with v7 64-bit. So it would be also a dead horse to bet on ...

I really hope, Steinberg could think about some way to get some custom messages out of Cubase, that can reliably identify which track is chosen regardless of track order and hidden tracks ... it shouldn't be to complicated after all! 
Maybe, I should have created a new thread, but most people probably don't even understand the problem, so I thought I'd post it here where it was actually discussed ... sort of ...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm on the same boat as you.
One more issue with using MIDI send to identify each track so that an instant recall of patch parameters can happen is that in Cubase, instrument tracks do not have MIDI sends!
Big oversight...


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 19, 2017)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I'm on the same boat as you.
> One more issue with using MIDI send to identify each track so that an instant recall of patch parameters can happen is that in Cubase, instrument tracks do not have MIDI sends!
> Big oversight...


That is why I only use midi tracks and all instruments are in the rack (mostly via VEpro). But, yes! If Steinberg would just think about Cubase wanting to communicate with other software, which would not be that complicated to do - the generic remote is already half of what is needed - there would be no compromises needed at all! I could just set up my tracks in Cubase and my external program would interpret the incoming information to apply to its settings. Et voila! We have a dedicated controller and key switch surface popping up on the iPad and all hardware controllers routed as I want it just by selecting the track! It does work for me already, as Max 7 makes this kind of thing easy. But it has so many possible hazards and is unnecessarily complicated to set up ...


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 5, 2021)

Old thread i know...and probably a stupid question: i have a motorized fader, connected to cubase 11 via Generic Remote.

It follows track in the project window (and vice versa), but not if i select a track in the mix console. 
Project + mix console are synchronized in the preferences.

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Jan 18, 2022)

FriFlo said:


> Sorry to bring up this old one from the thread graveyards!
> ...
> 3) Mackie Control Protocol:
> To return to the original topic - MCU could actually send the names of a track via Sysex, but apparently it is impossible automatically set the track range of the 8 faders to where your actual track selection is. If you could do that, which would simply be a matter of one midi command to be implemented, it could send the first 7 letters of your track name being selected to the external program, which would be almost ideal as a solution! But since there is no option to do it, you would have to use bank and track selection via MCU exclusively to navigate in your project, which doesn't make sense.
> ...


Resurecting this thread again...

I'm looking into this again and would love to find a way to get cubase to send the track names via sysex when a track is selected. 

The latest progress seems to be that we can get a Mackie HUI remote device to send part of the name but this appears to be limited to a maximum of 16 characters. 

I wonder if there is anything more that can be done than this?

I wonder if MIDI 2.0 will make this easier? Assuming that Steinberg build support for MIDI 2.0 in. Maybe in Cubase 12??


----------



## Freudon33 (Jan 18, 2022)

With Lemur I don't know but with the pluging Sherlock for touch screen
you can display the name of the selected track with mackie control protocol
However Karol Obara from 14bit Midi is currently working
has the new version which should be out in a few days


----------



## dgburns (Jan 18, 2022)

Sub3OneDay said:


> Resurecting this thread again...
> 
> I'm looking into this again and would love to find a way to get cubase to send the track names via sysex when a track is selected.
> 
> ...


This is what I purchased. Highly recommended btw.









Patchboard: Your Sounds at Your Fingertips


The ultimate composing workflow and productivity tool.




patchboard.app


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Jan 18, 2022)

dgburns said:


> This is what I purchased. Highly recommended btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but way out of my price range!


Freudon33 said:


> With Lemur I don't know but with the pluging Sherlock for touch screen
> you can display the name of the selected track with mackie control protocol
> However Karol Obara from 14bit Midi is currently working
> has the new version which should be out in a few days


Actually not trying to get things to work with lemur but with O-S-C - which I've found to be way more flexible. Interested to hear what 14bit Midi are doing. I tried that in the past but ended up going down the OpenStageControl route for more flexibilty. Interested that they are looking at the Mackie control protocol though as this is where I am at but I have hit a bit of a blocker as it appears it the track name lengths it sends are very limited in characters.


----------



## Freudon33 (Jan 18, 2022)

Demonstration GIF


----------

